# Poecilia : Poecilia sp. cf. reticulata (fire red)



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Poecilia : Poecilia sp. cf. reticulata (fire red)


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW OMG those are beautiful-and there just a specific breed of guppy?


----------

